

The curse of the spinning statue at Manchester Museum - nns
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/video-curse-spinning-statue-manchester-4698583

======
DanBC
> Campbell Price, a curator at the museum on Oxford Road, said he believes
> there may be a spiritual explanation to the spinning statue.

> “In Ancient Egypt they believed that if the mummy is destroyed then the
> statuette can act as an alternative vessel for the spirit. Maybe that is
> what is causing the movement.”

FFS.

> “But it has been on those surfaces since we have had it and it has never
> moved before. And why would it go around in a perfect circle?”

Off the top of my head: floor joists have moved causing more vibration now
than in the past.

About it moving in a circle: that's what physics does. It's lovely. Here's a
diagram of a ruler placed on the fingers of two hands, where you move the
hands together. The ruler slides, and the hands meet in the middle. (Good
Grief I need to learn how to express a simple idea.)

([http://imgur.com/ZQ6RQkj](http://imgur.com/ZQ6RQkj))

------
patothon
It's just a smart advertising.

~~~
DanBC
It is immensely depressing that a museum (a place of learning and wonder) is
using such tactics (appealing to the worst kind of ignorance) to drum up
trade.

~~~
patothon
Absolutely. But still, the final goal is fine : if more people go to this
museum to see this "haunted statue" and learn new things, then I guess it's
okay.

